# Great Litter....Pups forsale



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

These guys are doing great both the Males and females. For anyone looking for that great working female prospect, with a great pedigree for breeding, the females here are showing great drive, dominance and they are some big girls. The Father is 75lbs lean and the mother Neeka, is on the smaller side at 55lbs though sorta stocky, but was the smallest out of 4 repeat breedings. We think she was just a throw back to her French side. Her lines generally throw nice size dogs, and even has a 75lbs littermate sister in the midwest. 

Price is $700. 

PS: I do have one female that is not forsale because I'm not sure she will make a working prospect or not. My breedings are for bitesport and dual purpose work, and I don't think at this time she looks to be that prospect so she is free to a good home with shipping or delievery on the new owner. The pups are only 8weeks old, but as a breeder I don't have much time to make these decisions, but this is my position on this pup at this time. This pup verywell may make a great SAR dog, or later on a single purpose dog, or she may just be a companion, either way at this time I can't sell her in good faith. I will allow up until 6mo of age at which time she needs to be evaluated for a permanent decision on spaying or not that has to be agreed to. BTW, she is not listed in the count on the page below. 

http://www.southernqualityk9.com/breeding.html

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Then again, she might be the one who does the deed in the brood box. Don't hate! ! ! ! ! !

Send the bitch my way if it comes down to it. LOL


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

*update...........*

The female that was to be given away is no longer free. Today the little maligator broke from her shell. All day today she was showing great prey drive during multiple play sessions and chasing the rag as long as I was there to do it and was agile and quick with it. She took her first bite today, and went deep with it and worked the rag with authority and regripping deeper when her bite loosened. Until now she had shown no intrest in bitework, and was acting pretty shy, and just a being a sweet pet puppy. She was even acting bossy and trying to push the others around, and also showed possessiveness over the rag today especially when others tried to come around and get a piece. Today she was out front and biting like the maligator she is. Hey like I said before I only have a small time to evaluate and 8weeks doesn't tell you much, but I have to get them out to their new homes so they can start to get that really good one on one that they would receive in their new working homes. So finally the Mal gods were looking this way, LOL!! 
PS: These guys have learned they have a nose, and they love to use it. 
~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Best of luck..... 

Just visited your site....my compliments... very professional...


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Gary, Thank you very much for the compliments my friend.

~CHRIS DUHON


----------

